# Arcan 3t XL trolley jack @Costco is £77 going rate?



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all

After a new trolley jack and considering the Arcan 3t low entry one, it is £77inc VAT at my local one. Seen some on here have got them for £55 before, but guessing this was before the VAT rise.

Is £77 the going rate for these now or have any other members seen them cheaper in others stores. 


Any mmebers got one of these and if so are they any good? how many pumps do they take to reach full height? OR any other jacks from elsewhere that better quality/value?
Avoiding the alu ones as jacking on gravel drive and even with gravel removed its not the most even surface and alu ones tend to flex
cheers


----------



## RobP (Oct 1, 2006)

I have THIS 3 ton one from Halfords.

1 pump to get it into contact with the car. Think it cost £79 with my trade card, but it often goes on special offer at that price too


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

RobP said:


> I have THIS 3 ton one from Halfords.
> 
> 1 pump to get it into contact with the car. Think it cost £79 with my trade card, but it often goes on special offer at that price too


That one is not low entry.. I had one of those before the Costco one and it would not go under many cars !!..


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive got it and its great, no idea on price but that still isnt expensive really, never had a problem with it fitting under a car, rubber matt on top of it to protect sills etc and stable as you like


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

I bought a Sealey 3003CXQ which I'd recommend. The specs are:
Minimum Saddle Height: 145mm
Maximum Saddle Height: 504mm
Maximum Chassis Height: 163mm
Length:	690mm
Weight:	36kg 

You can get it for about £96 inc p&p from good companies on Ebay.


----------



## Drew_B (Feb 3, 2010)

£77 seems to be the price for the 3.5t Arcan one. I would recommend it without hesitation. Really stable with a wide base & no sign of any flexing. The wide base would definately be a bonus for the gravel drive. Sorry I can't remember exactly how many pumps to contact the car but I think one or two in my case.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Another vote for the Arcan one ex Costco. :thumb:


----------



## calum001 (Nov 18, 2010)

not been to my local costco for a few months but it's always been £99 in there so £77 is a good price


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep £77 seems about right, got one of those and the alu jack, both are awesome bits of kit.


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Got one, man is it heavy!
Manouevering it on a gravel drive is a bit awkward but it is a lot more stable that previous one.


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

lol they do weigh a bit great bit of kit though


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

i popped into costco the other day and i think it was £69+vat


----------

